# Adding a light kit to walk behind reel mower



## wardconnor

I recently modified my GreensMaster 1000 to have an LED light bar for mowing in low light situations. I wanted this primarily for times when I am almost done mowing but it is starting to get dark. This theory is contrary to my neighbors or wife's opinion that I want to mow 3 AM. I used all aftermarket parts so I could avoid buying Toros light kit. This light kit modification does not use a battery. This is wired the same way you would wire DC lights on a snow blower. My financial goal with this project was to keep it simple and inexpensive. Otherwise why not just buy the one that Toro sells?



A member on this forum who recently embarked on a "journey back into the lawn" asked me if I would share how I made it work. This was a simple and *FUN* project once I was able to wrap my head around how it needed to be wired.

The parts you will need include but are not limited to:
Bridge rectifier
Fuse You will need a fuse to go with it from Autozone
LED light(s)
Diode
Capacitors 2
Switch rocker style I bought this from my local orange home improvement store
Wire 14 to 16 gauge 
Connectors

There are 2 wires that come from the mower stator that produce AC current. This AC current alternates so there is not a positive or negative. The AC voltage that comes from these two stator wires need to be converted to DC voltage for the lights/circuit to work. This is done via a bridge rectifier. The bridge rectifier has 4 terminals on it. 2 AC inputs and 2 DC terminals one positive DC and other is a negative DC terminal. This DC circuit is where you will need to hook up the circuitry for the light kit.

This is a picture of the 2 yellow stator wires coming off the motor fly wheel.


The first thing to do is to convert the AC power to DC power. First take one of the AC lines from the stator and insert/install a fuse (2 or so amp) in the line before you plug it into the AC side of the bridge rectifier. Then take the other line from the stator and run that into the other AC input of the bridge rectifier.

On the + positive side of the bridge rectifier insert the diode in the line. The diode is directional and prevents current from heading back in opposite direction after it has passed through it. It prevents back flow. Think of it like a back flow preventer in a water system. This cannot be installed backwards. A simple google search will show you what side of the diode is positive and what side is negative.

The output side of the diode needs to head to 3 places within the same connection (wire nut, crimp, or soldered). This wire from the diode needs to head to both of the + positive leads from the 2 capacitors and the line in power side of a rocker switch. You can skip the switch if you want to have the lights on every time the mower is on. I wanted to be able to turn the lights on and off so I elected for the switch.

From the power out terminal on the switch you will take this wire from switch to positive + side of LED light bar or lights.
On negative wire on LED light you will run the wire to 2 places. Take it to the negative side of the 2 capacitors. From the 2 negative leads on the capacitors it also heads to the negative side of the DC side on the bridge rectifier. When you plug the last line from negative side of capacitor to negative connection on bridge rectifier it completes the circuit.

There is a ground terminal on some switches that needs to run to a ground on the mower. This is only used if you have a lighted switch. If your switch does not have a light option then the ground is not needed.

All or the majority of this wiring is stuffed into this little 3 inch outdoor electrical wiring j-box. I was not able to find a suitable enclosure that was not a lot money. I saw some good ones on Amazon but my whole goal with this project was keep it inexpensive.



I have a ragtag hand drawn diagram that I am attaching but please do not judge me on my artistic abilities. Please only judge me on my lawn abilities.

Please ask questions if you are going to attempt this project and do not understand because I am sure I am leaving something out.

On a side note 






Light OFF (this is actually a real picture with my phone flash off)


LIGHT ON


----------



## Ware

Excellent write-up! All this thread is missing is some low light pics of said light bar!


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> Excellent write-up! All this thread is missing is some low light pics of said light bar!


LOL yeah.. I am aware. I am in the infancy stage of this years lawn season. I need a few more mows with the rotary to clean up the remnants of winter before I take my precious out onto the lawn.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Thank You Ward!!! You're the man!! Can't wait to put this to work on my Baroness!!!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Did you use electrical connectors for everything(capacitors & Diodes) or did you have to solder anything?


----------



## wardconnor

I did a hybrid. See picture with the key/legend.

The soldering was a fun part of the project because it was something that I have never done.

I used crimp style connectors in places similar to  these. This is not the actual ones I used but ones similar in nature.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Thank You!


----------



## southernguy311

wardconnor said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent write-up! All this thread is missing is some low light pics of said light bar!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yeah.. I am aware. I am in the infancy stage of this years lawn season. I need a few more mows with the rotary to clean up the remnants of winter before I take my precious out onto the lawn.
Click to expand...

Who cares if it's mowing grass. Roll that baby into the driveway after dark. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## J_nick

southernguy311 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent write-up! All this thread is missing is some low light pics of said light bar!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yeah.. I am aware. I am in the infancy stage of this years lawn season. I need a few more mows with the rotary to clean up the remnants of winter before I take my precious out onto the lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if it's mowing grass. Roll that baby into the driveway after dark. Looking forward to the pics.
Click to expand...

+1 now I'm going to look for mounting spots on my JD


----------



## southernguy311

Cmon bro, let's see that bad boy lit up


----------



## wardconnor

I'll possibly get some shots tonight.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> I'll possibly get some shots tonight.


If you don't, I'm going to roll out my John Deere and take some pics of mine. The people want lights! :lol:


----------



## atc4usmc

Lets see them Ware!


----------



## Mightyquinn

I bought all the stuff to wire it up just waiting for it to get here but it may be another week or two before I can get around to hooking it all up.


----------



## Ware

Lots of irrigation/drag mat trauma in this photo, but this is the JD optional light kit that came on my 220E.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Is that incandescent or LED?


----------



## Ware

Haven't opened it up, but it has a faceted incandescent style lens.


----------



## wardconnor

I added the pictures the the first post so the post is complete. Go check them out.

I feel like you are all a wild pack of hungry wolves that just want the pictures with the light. That is ok because I am happy to oblige.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> ...I feel like you are all a wild pack of hungry wolves that just want the pictures with the light.


Yes.


----------



## dfw_pilot

wardconnor said:


> LIGHT ON


Really nice!


----------



## atc4usmc

Nice, thanks to both of you for posting lighting pics....definitely looks like you could mow at night huh?


----------



## Ware

atc4usmc said:


> Nice, thanks to both of you for posting lighting pics....definitely looks like you could mow at night huh?


Ha, yes, or at least make it look like you could! :lol:


----------



## southernguy311

Nice!!! Thank you both for sharing


----------



## wardconnor

I think my fuse blew. I was mowing during the day and heard a pop then the smoke got out (I saw smoke. The smoke needs to stay inside.)

I have not opened it up to inspect. Why would I stop mowing to see what the problem was? The light does not trump mowing which is the reason for the season if you catch my drift.


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> I think my fuse blew. I was mowing during the day and heard a pop then the smoke got out (I saw smoke. The smoke needs to stay inside.)
> 
> I have not opened it up to inspect. Why would I stop mowing to see what the problem was? The light does not trump mowing which is the reason for the season if you catch my drift.


If it was just your fuse, you wouldn't have seen smoke so it may have been one of the capacitors or something else. I'm still trying to figure out how to secure(keep dry) all the connections. Your electrical box won't really work with mine so I will have to find something else.


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> I think my fuse blew. I was mowing during the day and heard a pop then the smoke got out (I saw smoke. The smoke needs to stay inside.)
> 
> I have not opened it up to inspect. Why would I stop mowing to see what the problem was? The light does not trump mowing which is the reason for the season if you catch my drift.


Have you figured out what caused the problem?

I have all the stuff to wire mine up now, just have to find the time now


----------



## wardconnor

Looks like the smoke escaped the capacitor. I'm not sure why.

I changed the switch to a non grounded switch. Reason being is that when I first installed the lighted switch I used super glue to glue it into place as the small switch did not want to stay in place on its own with its own pressure. When the glue hardened it made the switch super sticky and the lighted part never worked so I switched it to a non lighted non grounded switch.

My theory is that there was no ground and that somehow caused it to blow and release the smoke.

The whole circuit is not grounded and I'm no expert in electronics but I would think it needs some sort of ground. I think I'll replace the capacitor and re hook up the grounded switch and try my luck with that.

Side note.. The led light housing bolt and nut is going to need a nylon nut or something because I mowed a lot on Saturday and the lock washer and regular nut fell off from the vibration. I luckily found them in the turf and kept wondering where they were supposed to be. Looked under and noticed that.


----------



## Alan

My attempt:


----------



## dfw_pilot

I like it - I also like the floor paint.


----------



## Ware

Alan said:


> My attempt:


I like it. Are yours just battery operated?


----------



## Alan

Yep. Battery is in the green basket. I tried this out last night and I wish the lights were a bit brighter or had a farther 'throw', but they're only about 8w each, so the battery will last quite a long time with a single charge.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003S1RQ2S/ref=od_aui_detailpages01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ware

Alan said:


> Yep. Battery is in the green basket. I tried this out last night and I wish the lights were a bit brighter or had a farther 'throw', but they're only about 8w each, so the battery will last quite a long time with a single charge.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003S1RQ2S/ref=od_aui_detailpages01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I like it. I have a couple Battery Tender Junior's in my garage for the zero turn and my Spreader-Mate. Great for charging those small batteries.


----------



## wardconnor

Alan said:


> My attempt:


Awesome. Nice job. I'd like mine a little lower like yours are.

Sorry I did not reply to you on ATY. I tried to respond but my post was not approved and I tried to log in the next day just to see that they deactivated/banned me.

Glad your here.


----------



## Alan

wardconnor said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Nice job. I'd like mine a little lower like yours are.
> 
> Sorry I did not reply to you on ATY. I tried to respond but my post was not approved and I tried to log in the next day just to see that they deactivated/banned me.
> 
> Glad your here.
Click to expand...

No problem.. Thank you for posting the idea.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Well, I tried this on my Baroness to no avail. I had a 36V light and I bought a 18V light and they both would cause the mower to shut off. They both would work just fine but when you let off the throttle the mower would die. I followed the schematic that wardconner posted originally and it all worked but it was drawing too much power I think.

I'm going to put this on the back burner for now and revisit it in the Winter when I have more time to devote to this project. I'm also going to do some research and see what my options are if any. Having a light on my mower in NOT a necessity but just a novelty and a "cool" factor!


----------



## Alan

I ordered another(brighter-18watt) light and when it arrives I'll give that a try.

Does this calculation look correct in about how long my battery should last?

18w/12v=1.5amps
7amp hour battery/1.5amps=4.6666 hours

If I can get a couple hours I would be happy.


----------



## Ware

Alan said:


> I ordered another(brighter-18watt) light and when it arrives I'll give that a try.
> 
> Does this calculation look correct in about how long my battery should last?
> 
> 18w/12v=1.5amps
> 7amp hour battery/1.5amps=4.6666 hours
> 
> If I can get a couple hours I would be happy.


Yes, I think that should get you pretty close. I would assume that "best case" though.


----------



## Alan

Ware said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered another(brighter-18watt) light and when it arrives I'll give that a try.
> 
> Does this calculation look correct in about how long my battery should last?
> 
> 18w/12v=1.5amps
> 7amp hour battery/1.5amps=4.6666 hours
> 
> If I can get a couple hours I would be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think that should get you pretty close. I would assume that "best case" though.
Click to expand...

Great! Thank you for confirming that.


----------



## Alan

Fabricated a battery mount. Cross member already had a couple holes and the spacing was near perfect, so I used them. Used angle aluminum and voila! I used some pipe insulation between the aluminum mount and the battery to dampen some of the vibration the battery might see. I should have the brighter light tomorrow so I'll update this thread when I get that.


----------



## wardconnor

Alan said:


> Fabricated a battery mount. Cross member already had a couple holes and the spacing was near perfect, so I used them. Used angle aluminum and voila! I used some pipe insulation between the aluminum mount and the battery to dampen some of the vibration the battery might see. I should have the brighter light tomorrow so I'll update this thread when I get that.


Cool


----------



## Alan

Okay. Amazon tracking said it should have arrived "Before 8pm" on May 11th, it did not, then I received a "shipping delayed" email..anyway, it arrived yesterday at about 2pm and I was already ready for its arrival, so it was a simple hook up of a couple wires and zip tie the new light on(keep in mind that what I ordered was a "pair", but I'm only using one on this trial). Obviously, the brighter the light, the more power it uses and of course the faster the battery will drain, so the plan is to just get adequate light to mow without draining the battery too quickly.

Here's a (daylight) pic:



And night:









Security cam pic:



Summary:
This light worked better than the last one and it's nice to have, but you kind of need to know where you've been and where you plan to go when mowing at night. Straight runs seem to be the easiest when you just do a 180º turn. Battery life seemed to be very good, I mowed for a while and didn't see any difference in light intensity when I finally quit. I don't plan to mow too much at night, but maybe in July and August when the low temp. is 80ºF, but you never know. It is now an option.


----------



## Redtenchu

Awesome Alan!


----------



## wardconnor

Sweet.


----------



## southpaw748

wardconnor I know this is a little bit of an old thread but did you get your lights working again. I am considering this project for mine.


----------



## wardconnor

southpaw748 said:


> wardconnor I know this is a little bit of an old thread but did you get your lights working again. I am considering this project for mine.


I have not taken the time to re hook it up. I know I can do it but I just haven't taken the time. The capacitor popped. I really need to get it going again.

That was a fun build.

Maybe this is motivating me to get it done.


----------



## southpaw748

Do you know why the capacitor popped? I am planning to do this project also.

Also does anyone know of the cost for the light setup from Toro?


----------



## wardconnor

I do not know. I'm guessing it's because I unhooked the ground.

I unhooked the ground because the rocker on the switch I was using that had a ground was not rocking correctly and was sticky. I bought another rockers switch but this one did not have a ground. I need to hook it all up again with ground to see if capacitor blows again.

I have hesitated not hooking it up due to time restraints and because I soldered everything and am going to have to Un solder and re solder which was something that I was not in the mood to do at the moment.

I'll try to get to it next week.


----------



## wardconnor

southpaw748 said:


> Do you know why the capacitor popped? I am planning to do this project also.
> 
> Also does anyone know of the cost for the light setup from Toro?


I not aware of light kit cost from toro.

I fixed the capacitor tonight. I just cut out the old 2 and replaced them the 2 new spares I had on hand.

I'm guessing that it might have popped because it was grounding out in the box I have all the components stuffed in. I wrapped the whole capacitor bundle in electrical tape and hooked up the old original switch with the ground.

Here's to it working for good.

Tonight I mowed about 10 minutes in the complete dark and was able to mow just fine. I would like to make a video showing the whole set up.


----------



## southpaw748

That looks awesome and ready to start mine. Losing daylight everyday now so going to need it soon.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Glad to see you have it back up and working again Connor! Just in time as the days are getting shorter.


----------



## SGrabs33

Man I wish I could mow in the dark like you guys. I'm too close to the neighbors that I think I'd wake up their kids. These kits look great.


----------



## wardconnor

Using the light is actually pretty crazy. You see all the imperfections because of the angle of the light and the darkness. Its pretty weird.


----------



## wardconnor

I there any smarty pants drafter type folks on this forum that could draw this diagram up for me all clean like and computer drawn?

I want to make a video showing the whole set up and would like this drawing drawn clean and nice.

Anyone can help please rely or PM me.


----------



## Ware

I could do it, but it would be this weekend.


----------



## kolbasz

so are the capacitors etc to convert the power for the LED low voltage?


----------



## wardconnor

kolbasz said:


> so are the capacitors etc to convert the power for the LED low voltage?


No. The bridge rectifier converts the AC to DC.

The capacitors smooth out the electricity. If you hooked it up without the capicators the LED light flickers. The capacitors make the flicker of the LED stop.

I need to disclose that I pretty well do not know much of anything about electricity and how any why things work they way they do in this scenario. I researched on how to do this for hours last winter when the snow covered my lawn. I put it together last winter. I have been using this past week and its great to have.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> I could do it, but it would be this weekend.


That would be cool. I personally would prefer you prioritize your time over seeding before you make my drawing.


----------



## Ware

Ha, I think it's going to be too hot when I return home this weekend.


----------



## Ware

I'm a mechanical engineer, not a sparky, so this is probably the best you're going to get out of me. I used the free Scheme-It Tool from Digi-Key...



I couldn't find a lighted switch in the tool, so I couldn't show the ground on your switch. And is the diode between the rectifier and capacitors technically redundant?


----------



## kolbasz

This is great, but I am not to this level yet. Although the thought of cutting in the evenings that will be dark soon is most intriguing.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> I'm a mechanical engineer, not a sparky, so this is probably the best you're going to get out of me. I used the free Scheme-It Tool from Digi-Key...
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a lighted switch in the tool, so I couldn't show the ground on your switch. And is the diode between the rectifier and capacitors technically redundant?


Thank you sir


----------



## ken-n-nancy

kolbasz said:


> This is great, but I am not to this level yet. Although the thought of cutting in the evenings that will be dark soon is most intriguing.


In a few more weeks, the earlier and earlier sunsets mean that I can't get home from work before dark and will have to resort to mowing after dark at least once a week.

This DIY light kit is awesome, but as a quick and simple solution, I've found that a good headlamp actually works quite well. As a bonus, a headlamp has the advantage of lighting up wherever you look -- not just the area in front of the mower -- this is surprisingly helpful for making turns, pulling weeds, etc.


----------



## kolbasz

i never considered wearing a headlamp to mow the lawn.


----------



## bkeates

I am trying to run a 9 to 32 volt led . what are the specs on the capcators voltage and the bridge rectifier .

thanks


----------



## wardconnor

bkeates said:


> I am trying to run a 9 to 32 volt led . what are the specs on the capcators voltage and the bridge rectifier .
> 
> thanks


Click these links

Capacitors

Bridge Rectifier


----------



## bkeates

Thanks Much


----------



## wardconnor

bkeates said:


> Thanks Much


Your welcome

Welcome to The Lawn Forum


----------



## Cmeiwes

@wardconnor I'm trying this on my toro as well and running into some problems. The light you recommend is 9-30v. When using both ac wires from the stator to the rectifier I'm coming up with 33vdc on the lowest idle and 38vdc on the highest rpm. I'm curious if your voltage is the same or if yours read a lower voltage that falls into the light voltage range? Thanks in advance! (I already burned up one led light lol)


----------



## learnt

Mightyquinn said:


> Thank You Ward!!! You're the man!! Can't wait to put this to work on my Baroness!!!


@Mightyquinn I see you tryin' to get some added light!!! I want to try something like this in place of the current lamp set-up on the new (used) Baroness machine I received... The light works fine - but the output isn't where I'd like it to be, nor is the light spread pattern where I'd like it to be... I'm going to see if my electrician brother can figure out how to use the already installed generator to make something newer/more powerful work in it's place (the stock lamp).


----------



## Mightyquinn

I never could get an LED to work consistently with the Baroness. I hope your brother can figure it out.


----------



## Passat774

I figured out how to make a led light work;

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15193


----------



## MOOWY

wardconnor said:


> bkeates said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to run a 9 to 32 volt led . what are the specs on the capcators voltage and the bridge rectifier .
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Click these links
> 
> Capacitors
> 
> Bridge Rectifier
Click to expand...

Hi @wardconnor ,

I'm building a light kit on to my GM1600, I assume due to the age of this post the links direct me to a 404 AMZ dogs page :lol: 
Would love to get the specs off the Bridge Rectifier & Capacitors if possible

Thanks!


----------

